# Osprey Gone down off North Queensland, Australia Today



## Mungo60 (Aug 5, 2017)

Here is a link with the information

No Cookies | The Courier Mail

As an ex / retired professional soldier my thoughts and prayers are with the Marines that are dead and hurt. Lets hope that they have got everyone out .

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Sep 6, 2017)

Missed this one


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 6, 2017)

Another one?


----------

